# Mozart's Don Giovanni in 'Either/Or'



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently got myself to read the first few chapters of Kierkegaard's 'Either/Or', and I have been much impressed (and from times overwhelmed) by his essay on the musical erotic in Mozart's great opera 'Don Giovanni'. To my great disadvantage and regret, however, I must profess that I am not the most ardent enthusiast of Mozart nor the Opera as a genre (of yet). 

Has anyone who knows 'Don Giovanni' well had the chance to familiarize themselves with the the book, and if you have what was your general opinion of it ?

Best,
Lindneriansea


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, i don't love Don G. either. I haven't worked at it though; sounds like that's a direction you could take, listen to recordings of it that others love, like the much-loved CD set with Wachter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick et al.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

do you want to converse about the book or do you want to get into DG? <- if so, start with these star studded Act I finales:


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

deggial said:


> do you want to converse about the book or do you want to get into DG? <- if so, start with these star studded Act I finales:


I would simply like to know what people think about the specific chapter of the book that mentions DG. Of course, I would both like to converse about the book as well as get into DG, but to converse about something that is intrinsically indebted to a piece that is alien to me would, in my opinion, not only be superficial but also quite misleading.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ok  so have you heard DG yet? (regardless if you liked it or not). If I were you I'd be hard pressed to listen to the piece of music I'm reading about. I can't help you either with regards to the chapter. I looked it up online and, honestly, it didn't look like something I'd be particularly interested in.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

LindnerianSea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently got myself to read the first few chapters of Kierkegaard's 'Either/Or', and I have been much impressed (and from times overwhelmed) by his essay on the musical erotic in Mozart's great opera 'Don Giovanni'. To my great disadvantage and regret, however, I must profess that I am not the most ardent enthusiast of Mozart nor the Opera as a genre (of yet).
> 
> ...


I don't know this book. A lot of works and essays have been written About Don Giovanni. I'm always interested to read them, if I can find the time. So I will try to read this Kierkegard book.


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

deggial said:


> ok  so have you heard DG yet? (regardless if you liked it or not). If I were you I'd be hard pressed to listen to the piece of music I'm reading about. I can't help you either with regards to the chapter. I looked it up online and, honestly, it didn't look like something I'd be particularly interested in.


yes, I fully agree with your thought. I will buy a copy soon, but I also thought I might ask about it online 

Best,
Lindneriansea


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

Dongiovanni said:


> I don't know this book. A lot of works and essays have been written About Don Giovanni. I'm always interested to read them, if I can find the time. So I will try to read this Kierkegard book.


Only now did I take notice of your user name. Forgive my fatuousness !

Yes, I think you will find it really worth it  Have fun and do tell me of your opinion if you have the chance.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

LindnerianSea said:


> Only now did I take notice of your user name. Forgive my fatuousness !


You're forgiven 

There is so much treasure to be found in Mozart's Da Ponte opera's. Don Giovanni is obviously my favourite. It is really worth getting to know these opera's. I have been enjoying (and discovering new things in) these opera's for almost 25 years now.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

LindnerianSea said:


> I will buy a copy soon, but I also thought I might ask about it online


check out *this thread* before you buy.


----------



## Amagliani (Jul 28, 2013)

*The real Don Giovanni*

Just see this:











Hope you'll like it


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Don Giovanni is certainly one of the greatest operas ever written. Written by two geniuses it reflects both comic and serious intertwined. However, I do not view it as a great work of philosophy but a work containing some of the greatest music ever written with a great dramatic libretto. I do wonder though whether people read into it meanings that neither composer or librettist did not intend.
The best recording, btw, is the Guilini, one of the greatest opera recordings ever made, with the conductor at the height of his powers and brilliantly cast, both men and women, including the greatest ever Don on records.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You might be interested in Charles Rosen's comment on Kierkegaard's essay in his book, The Classical Style. In my copy, it is on page 324.

Here is an excerpt: "Perhaps no composer used the seductive physical power of music with the intensity and range of Mozart. The flesh is corrupt and corrupting. Behind Kierkegaard's essay on Don Giovanni stands the idea that music is a sin: it seems fundamentally sound that he should have chosen Mozart as the most sinful composer of all. What is most extraordinary about Mozart's style is the combination of physical delight - a sensuous play of sonority, an indulgence in the most luscious harmonic sequences - with a purity and economy of line and form that render the seduction all the more efficient."


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I never read that article by Kierkegaard but browsing the web looking for it is throwing up some interesting and heavyweight analysis. Is Don Giovanni erotic? Yes! It's almost primitive in its urges and sensuality pervades every trap and and poisoned desire of the libertine Don.

Don Giovanni is primarily a seducer and his methods include both brute force, but also attempts to mirror the music of the girl he desires. This can be incredibly alluring, as well as comic. It has added potency because we know what he's after. He doesn't chance upon desire: this guy is so charged that the women in the audience watching might feel that sooner or later they'll have to make a choice.

I'll be in the library tomorrow and will look out for this book because I'm curious about what Kierkegaard says, but I thoroughly concur with anyone who recommends this opera and agree with David: get the Giulini! It'll be your best pal for life...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> The Classical Style.


Used copies of this masterpiece can be had via Abebooks for about $4, including shipping (depending where you are).


----------

